# Aqua Culture Betta Pro water



## clearmark (Aug 28, 2012)

We have two betta fish, a male and a female, in separate 2.5 gallon tanks. We'd had them for about 2 weeks. My daughter had last changed the water 3 days ago. My wife decided to change both fish's water today. We had "Aqua culture Betta Pro" water we'd bought at Walmart. We wanted to give the fish the best possible environment. We had two 1 liter bottles at room temperature. My wife poured the "Aqua Culture Betta Pro" water into a plastic bowl container we bought the fish in, and moved the fish from the aquarium to the container. My wife thoroughly cleaned both containers and put the objects back into the tank. About 40 minutes had gone by when my wife noticed both fish were dead. We thought the "Aqua Culture Betta Pro" water was specifically for Betta fish, but it killed them. Has someone else seen this problem with "Aqua Culture Betta Pro" water? The wrapper says, "No chlorine no chloramines no mixing". On the side it says, "Directions for use: For best use, BETTA PRO Water Solution is to be used as the water for your pet. For water changes, empty and wash bowl with clean water. Do one final rinse with BETTA PRO Water before refilling. Change BETTA PRO Water every 7-10 days as needed." ...sad and trying to understand


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi clearmark,
I'm so sorry this happened to your fish. Honestly I have no idea what could have gone wrong. I know these betta water products are a scam.
At this point there isn't much you can do for them. It could have been something with the way you handled the fish, they are pretty fragile, but I doubt that.
If you decide to get another betta, I suggest you use your tap water and a proper dechlorinator (Prime is a great brand) for the fish.
We have a ton of information on this forum, feel free to browse around and learn more about these wonderful fish.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Clearmark. I'm so sorry about your fish, that's an awful thing to happen. I am curious what your wife used to clean the tanks and the decorations? If she used any sort of soap, there is your problem. No amount of rinsing can fully eliminate the harmful residues soap leaves behind, and it is toxic to fish.

Another thing that might have happened is shock from the change in the water. Usually, when changing water, fish need to be acclimated to the new water. It's best to mix a bit of their current water with the new water, adding more little by little for a while. When I am acclimating bettas to new water, I usually give them no less than an hour to get used to the new water. Too much change too fast can shock the poor little guys.

I do hope you get another betta, they are great little buddies! Feel free to ask as many questions as you can think of on the forum, all of the members are very nice and ready to help!


----------



## clearmark (Aug 28, 2012)

I called my daughter and told her what happened...very sad moment. I'm just trying to understand; right now, it appears the "Aqua Culture Betta Pro" water simply killed the fish. I'm not attacking Walmart or "Aqua Culture Betta Pro" water company. Maybe we got a bad batch of water...I don't know. But I would just like to let others know about this; we cared for our pet fish, and are very sad at their death. To think that this water killed the fish in less than 40 minutes...what's in this water? Thank you Olympia for your reply--my daughter made similar comments, to just use tap water and the dechlorinator. I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## clearmark (Aug 28, 2012)

Seki: we didn't get to the point of putting the fish back into the tank. They died in the cup of "Aqua Culture Betta Pro" water after 40 minutes or less. It was a clean plastic cup, filled with just "Aqua Culture Betta Pro" water purchased at Walmart. I don't know what was in that water, but the net result was it was toxic. We could debate conditions and such if it were only one fish, but it was two healthy betta fish, living in separate tanks. My daughter has cared for betta fish for about a year. Hope this helps someone else. Thank you Seki for your post.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I am so sorry and sad to read this its heartbreaking ! My Betta was a gift for Mothers Day from my daughter who walked at Walmart and she got the water also just like yours and I used it for a few days with no problem which I know doesnt help you and seems you did get a bad batch maybe it didnt have conditioner in it.

I stopped using their water cause I got a 5 gallon and would have costed to much to use it and now I use my own tap water with Prime conditioner which so many people here use and always have the best things to say about it. If you do get more Betta pick up or order on line a bottle of Prime and you only use two drops per gallon. Again I so so sorry for your lose, Betta are such awesome fish, I have only had mine 3 months but he means the world to me and like you I only want the best for him and my checking account shows that..lol Everyone here loves their fish and we are all sorry to hear something like this and thanks for sharing cause that water they sell is such a waste of money and now includes dangerous to boot.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

clearmark said:


> My wife poured the "Aqua Culture Betta Pro" water into a plastic bowl container we bought the fish in, and moved the fish from the aquarium to the container.


1. Are these containers the same as you always use to keep the fish in while you are cleaning the tanks? 

2. Was there an expiration date on the water bottles?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Did you Make sure the water in the betta's cups and the betta pro water was the same temperature?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

The most possible explaination beside a bad bottle water is that the water parameters between those of aquaculture water is too different from the tank water in terms of temp or PH. Without proper acclimatization the fish probably couldnt handle it. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## clearmark (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm so grateful for this forum, and all your comments. The "Aqua Culture Betta Pro" water was at room temperature. We bought it two days before the water change, and set the bottles next to the tank. The temporary cups we used were the ones the store provides, and we cleaned and rinsed them thoroughly. My wife is meticulously clean. I looked all over the bottle, but I didn't see an expiration date. The UPC number was 6 53019 20001 7. On the side of the bottle it says the water has no -chlorine, -chloramines, -minerals. It says no mixing is needed. They state, "Our Patented AHT technology eliminates chemicals and increases oxygen for a happier pet." OMG, I just took the cap off and smelled the water inside--I got a strong smell of chloride, like we used to use in our pool. I'm going to save this bottle of water; anyone know where I would go to get the water tested? There is a distinct order of chlorine, almost like bleach. I just took a taste of the water, and it tastes fine...maybe there were contaminants in the plastic bottle itself? I don't know...we didn't test the pH of the tank water before we changed it. I'll have my daughter test the pH of the water when we see her this weekend. Thank-you everyone for your comments and warm thoughts. Please keep writing.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

There are tests for chlorine available. Maybe a pet shop would be able to (a fancier one for sure if you have one around), or you can try your water plant, or a pool store may even help out.
That is odd.
For further reference, "no minerals" would kill the fish eventually, fish absorb minerals through the water and need to have them in order to survive.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Need minerals! :S


----------

